# Splashed Litter



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

I've been very excited to start breeding some splashed again. The first litter is about 2 1/2 weeks old now and they are so cute right now. It's that age where they change dramatically everyday - so I've been really enjoying taking tons of pictures of them. I am looking forward to two more litters in a couple weeks 

HEM's Waffle x Runaway's Rumor Litter at 18 days old

Himi Buck










Splashed Buck










Splashed Doe










Splashed Doe










Satin Splashed Doe


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

They are stunning! I loooove the Splashed buck.


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness he s such a ham! I put him in front of a camera and he just seems to love all the attention! Now if I could just get Two Tone to do that...she's a nightmare. I probably sound like a crazy person by the time I'm about ready to give up because I start begging her to sit still for just one darn second!


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Awe!! Haha I totally get what you mean. I have NO clear shots and am thinking I need a new system for photos. Or slower mice. :lol:


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Adoring that splashed buck.


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Zanne


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They are amazing! You are making me too jealous!


----------

